

Galaxy S2 comes Friday, Watch These Fun Galaxy S2 Ads to Pass the Time - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/47434/galaxy-s2-comes-friday-watch-these-fun-galaxy-s2-ads-pass-time

======
iamdave
New phone, big hurrah.

Is Samsung going to strangle the upgrade support on this phone too? It got
tiring as a (former) first gen Galaxy S owner watching every other phone keep
up with the Android release lifetime to the point that the Galaxy S was the
last super model Android phone still running 2.1 by a year.

I eventually ended up on an HTC Evo, but that was an unrelated move.

------
jacobr
Hi-tech and modern feeling until the end of each ad, with a logo from the 90:s
and a Windows 98:ish sound. Samsung really needs to get a better audio jingle.

------
rhizome
I see what you did there. Nice try.

